# Online Discount Codes Thread



## Smashbox

Might be best to put these into the one thread like the coupons..

First up is for www.promod.ie, the code for free delivery is AMOROUS 

They also have a sale on right now 
http://clk.tradedoubler.com/click?p...angora-mix-woolen-dress-grey-R3200023002.html


----------



## Smashbox

www.tesco.ie 

€10 off an over €60 spend for new customers (online)

CODE : RXXCKJ7
Expires June 16th 2012


----------



## Sandals

Pigsback, MEGACHEESE10, 10% discount on purchase (cash or piggypoints).

NEXT, was in next yesterday if uv never purchased online before they have a discount code for each customer which gives them €15 off a purchase over €30. Going to buy a cream kettle/toaster set for €60, so its will be only €45 (cheaper than dunnes, much cheaper than any electrical shop I was looking at)...


----------



## mathepac

Valentine's Day Sale - [broken link removed]

Use VAL20 code at checkout for 20% discount. They sell computer memory, USB sticks, iPad / iPod / iPhone accessories, electronic gizmos, etc

They're based in Jersey and I've used them before.

p.s. I've just noticed that the discount only applies to the products in the special Valentine's Day Store, not across the board.


----------



## Sue Ellen

I found the Dell discount codes on this site to be useful when I purchased a while back.  An expiry dates applies but they seem to update them regularly.

Over on boards this discussion on Employee Purchase Schemes might be of interest also.


----------



## Smashbox

Argos, 15% off electrical personal care

Enter CUPID at the checkout


----------



## Marion

*Superquinn:  €20 off Internet shopping*.

*Voucher Code* : SQ2BRC1
*Minimum Spend* : €80

Shop online and place an order for delivery between Thursday 16th of February and Wednesday 22nd of February ; Simply enter the voucher code above at the online checkout screen and click "Apply Voucher"


Marion


----------



## Smashbox

20% off everything at Warehouse
Coupon Code : LFW

http://www.warehouse.co.uk/


----------



## Smashbox

20% Off dresses at Oasis

Code is : LOVEDRESSES

http://www.oasis-stores.com/dresses..._mmc=EMAIL-_-MAIN-_-2012wk51d-_-20offReminder


----------



## Smashbox

15% off purchases at www.easons.com

Code is GD9727A


----------



## Sandals

Littewoods.ie - €20 off your next order on full priced items when you spend €100 or more in the next 7 days.

discount code 26HRQ at the checkout


----------



## Smashbox

Dorothy Perkins http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...tegoriesDisplay?storeId=12552&catalogId=33053

Get 25% off everything until Sunday 26 February
Code : DPVIPD

(Delivery is £4 to Ireland)


----------



## Ceist Beag

Aer Lingus Discount Codes
eMobile is offering its customers a 20% discount off a large selection of short haul Ar Lingus fares. The small print is that you must book your flight between 28 February – 1 March 2012 and fly between 13 March – 31 May 2012. Discount codes are below. 

Another part of the eMobile offer is a 72 hour USA sale on return long haul flights. 
Book your flight between 28 February - 1 March 2012 and fly between 1 April – 15 June 2012 to receive €50 off your return long haul flight. Promotional code: 50USEMBFEB


Book this short haul flight from DUBLIN to any of the destinations below using this promotional code: 20EUEMBFEB

Amsterdam Nice Lyon Toulouse Bordeaux Perpignan Marseille Rennes Frankfurt Berlin Barcelona Hamburg Alicante Fuerteventura Ibiza Jersey Zurich Geneva Faro Lisbon Bologna Naples Warsaw Krakow Helsinki Bourgas Vienna Vilnius Bucharest Athens Izmir Santiago de Compostela 



Book this short haul flight from CORK to any of the destinations
below using this promotional code: 20EUEMBFEB

Amsterdam Paris Nice Rennes Munich Barcelona Malaga Alicante Gran Canaria Tenerife Palma Majorca Geneva Faro Lisbon


----------



## Ceist Beag

Littlewoods.ie

25% off orders over €50 for next 14 days (but only full priced items).

259AQ

24mad will get you 20% off orders over €50 (presumably including already discounted items)


----------



## Ceist Beag

- €5 off when you spend €15 or more *(today only)*
€5 off at Easons.com when you spend €15 or more for World Book Day.

Free delivery when you spend a tenner too (minimum of €15 minus €5 = €10, so you qualify for free delivery no matter what!).

The promo code is GW9448A


----------



## STEINER

Superquinn:  €20 off Internet shopping.

Voucher Code : SQ3ALP2 
Minimum Spend : €80

Shop online and place an order for delivery between Thursday 8th of March and Wednesday 14th of March ; Simply enter the voucher code above at the online checkout screen and click "Apply Voucher"


----------



## Vegas2000

Inhealth.ie  10% discount.
Valid until 30th April

Discount Code :APR2330


----------



## STEINER

Superquinn:  €20 off Internet shopping.

Voucher Code : SQ7ALP3 
Minimum Spend : €80

Shop online and place an order for delivery between Thursday 14th of June and Wednesday 20th of June ; Simply enter the voucher code above at the online checkout screen and click "Apply Voucher"


----------



## smccarrick

Does anyone have any current discount vouchers for Aerlingus?


----------

